# September Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Ramsey's Layla Belle


----------



## lkennington

*Golden Babies*

These are my babies, Boomer, 6 , Josie Belle, 5, and Rowdy, 4, they are my children.... submitted by lkennington


----------



## Zuro

*Brady in Winter*

Here is our boy Brady having a ball in the snow.


----------



## Tanyac

Obi doing his usual 'thing'


----------



## gramasue

My username is Gramasue and is my Golden mix Barkley. He is a love. I would like to enter him in your calendar contest.


----------



## haz2goldens

*Casey*

A special golden boy!


----------



## ronniestl

*Max says hi!*


----------



## elenarain

*Dog Days*

Here is elenarain's Bay, hangin' out!


----------



## GotGolden

Here's my two Abby (blonde) and Madison their first meeting by username GotGolden

My Fav pic of them


----------



## uhmanda00

*Lucy at the Beginning of Fall*

This is Lucy at the Beginning of Fall. I believe that the leaf would go well for September to show the transition from Summer to Fall.










Thank you for considering my photograph!


----------



## RedDwarf

Moya getting ready for some tasty Fall snacks!


----------



## Hudson

*Asha and Hudson in the canola field*

Thought I would enter this one this month, the canola fields are really pretty here right now!


----------



## paula bedard

This is Ike letting us know what he thinks about the end of Summer


----------



## Soren

*My Best Friend*

Here is the best friend a guy could have :wave:


----------



## buck-n-belle

This is Buck in the backyard.


----------



## G2B

*What's Up*


----------



## zippybossrock

*Sleeping Angels*

Here's my daughter, Ella, napping with our furry daughter, Holly. 
Sleeping Angels.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

*Jules*

Here's Jules enjoying a hot summer day by looking 'kewl'


----------



## Karen519

*Here is Smooch*

Here is our Smooch, adopted from Golden Opportunities Golden Ret. Rescue, in 2000. Smooch was 9 Years Old in February 2008. 
Here is Smooch with her bone!!


----------



## cmack4

Here's Tyson playing in th snow!


----------



## muppetbaby82

*Photo submission*

This is my boy Buzz enjoying the fall leaves


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Here's Tuckie enjoying the last sunny days of summer!


----------



## Debles

Selka and Gunner


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Tailer Outstanding in His Field!


----------



## Tessa's Mom

Tessa TRYING TO HIDE


----------



## goldensequoia

*Sequoia in Flower Garden*

Sequoia

[email protected]



photo taken at the Biltmore in Asheville, North Carolina - flower garden

www.goldensequoia.com



Cindy Soell


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is the boys.


----------



## goldensequoia

*Sequoia in Flower Garden*

Sequoia at the Biltmore - Asheville, North Carolina.


[email protected]


----------



## Riley's Mom

With the end of summer near, Riley's days of cruising for bitches are coming to an end.


----------



## Farley Rocks!

*Newaygo*

Here's Farley! His first camping trip 

I have no idea about the size of the photo so if its 2 big delete it and I will figure out how to make it smaller....I just get so excited!!


----------



## SimTek

Sammy, just out of the pool..


----------



## P NUT

Here is a pic of Gracie enjoying a snowing winters day at our local conservation area


----------



## wakeangel

September means football season! Go Steelers!


----------



## MissCasey

*Miss Casey for 2009 Calendar*

Miss Casey playing with her favorite "stick"... aka "log!"


----------



## Dottidal

Bean after a recent grooming session - we fashioned him a toupee out of his own hair! haha


----------



## ErinJ

Here's Cooper!


----------



## magnolia30l

*This is Ginger!*

This is my year old BIG BABY!


----------



## DebsDog

*Wally's Favorite Babysitter*

Wally's Favorite Babysitter


----------



## Swanolck

Daisy.....


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Here's Geddy's submission...


----------



## von anvaz

*golden photo contest*

:wavey:Shhhh!!!...Selene is sleeping!!!!:hide:


----------



## HovawartMom

here is mine:
Priska going down the slide!.


----------



## historicprim

Bugsy


----------



## ginohio

*getting close to winter again...*

Jack waiting for his 14th winter...

ginohio


----------



## jwemt81

This is my new golden puppy, Tucker. It was taken yesterday when we went to visit and he is now 4 weeks old.


----------



## dannyra

Kylee age 2. 2 days after spay but still looks **** good


----------



## Chance'sMom

*Brother and sister having fun*

This is Harley and Hailey doing what Goldens love to do when they see water.

Chance's Mom

Mom to 17 month old Harley and Hailey and Chance at the Bridge


----------



## Indiana

*Photo contest*

One last splash! Sunny


----------



## magnolia30l

*Ginger*

I have no idea how to edit or remove a post on this forum so I am just going to add my new picture of Ginger and want my previous post n page 4 ignored. I edited the pic because I did not like the mess in the background of the previous one. lol


----------



## Gwen

Oliver & Nygel enjoying the few remaining days of summer on Galeiry Lake in Algonquin Park. Sun, water, frogs, squirrels, a cooling breeze, the ability to run free and a boat ride with Mom & Dad - what more could a golden ask for.


----------



## KRayl

Avery after her bath, chomping on an antler:


----------



## geoff_rey

KRayl said:


> Avery after her bath, chomping on an antler:


That is an amazing picture!


----------



## Ljilly28

TANGO! Where's my shoe?


----------



## DanielleH

London


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie squirrel hunting


----------



## shay

slippers having a swim


----------



## shay

slippers swimming


----------



## Pyxi

*Bailey the Waterboy*









He just loves the water... just like he should!


----------



## KiwiD

*Madison*

Madison sitting in the leaves last fall


----------



## KRayl

geoff_rey said:


> That is an amazing picture!


Thank you :wave:


----------



## catamount

Boomer during a recent swim:


----------



## P NUT

Uhm I am still a bit unsure about the rules here. I posted a pic of Gracie in the snow and it was deleted *lickity split*. I was told this is a September month only photo op. OK Fine so why is there a very precious pic of a GR in the snow on this thread?

Please be more precise about rules as I want to enter the contest fair and square...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Quinn
submitted by Old Gold Mum2001


----------



## hbk16e

my boy McGraw:


----------



## olik

*Honey for september calendar*

Here is Honey on here first beach vacation at Gulf Shores ,Alabama


----------



## Luke's Mom

*Lovin' the Lake*

Here is my beautiful Golden, Luke, at his favorite place...the lake. He definitely turns heads everywhere we go.


----------



## rradovitch

Zoe post swim.


----------



## maggie'smommy

*Maggie Moo*

Here is my beautiful golden girl, Maggie. I'd like to enter her in the contest.


----------



## Pointgold

Dreams of the next fishing trip?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Tia enjoying an early autumn day.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Natasha -- before her bath.


----------



## rradovitch

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Natasha -- before her bath.



Great picture! Your dog looks so clean...except of course the part in the muddy water.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

Here's Sunny for September.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

we picked up baby Lucy on September 10 2006 so here is the pic


----------



## Finn's Fan

*September Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos*

Here's Finn submitted by Finn's Fan.


----------



## luvs.goldens

*Tyler - two of my favorite colors... Green and Golden*

Tyler helps out with tree trimming chores.


----------

